# LGB 65000 Series Sound Installation Experience



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I just joined this forum and thought I'd share my experience during 30 years of this hobby. I've installed many LGB 65000 series digital sound units in LGB steam and diesel locos.......as a hobby I upgrade LGB locos with LGB or Massoth decoder/sound units and sell them on eBay. For DC analog installs, I've found the voltage issue of the motor starting before the sound unit activates to be a problem, especially on steamers. But if an LGB DCC power decoder is installed and the LGB sound unit is powered from the decoder, I've found this pretty much solves the sound issue with the LGB sound units. But it also depends on the age and motor type of the specific loco. 

For example, I recently sold an LGB 2063 D&RGW Switching Diesel and kept it DC operation but did install an LGB Power Storage Unit with the LGB 65003 Diesel Sound Unit and that combo works fine......sound activates properly with motor start. But I just installed an LGB 65001 Steam Sound Unit in a new LGB 27253 Forney Steamer and the LGB Power Storage Unit just won't support the sound unit during the loco's operation at slow speed......the LGB Power Storage Unit might be defective so I've returned it to the dealer for a replacement. If the replacement Power Storage Unit still doesn't work well to support the sound at slow loco speed, then I'll probably order an LGB 55028 power decoder for it. On another LGB 27253 Forney I installed a Piko 36221 Analog Steam Sound Unit (@$80) with a small battery attached to the sound board works well at start up and low speed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just install the Zimo MX645P22 (cost is $100) and control sound, lights, servos on any LGB single motor engine!! For less than $90 the 1.2 amp MX645 is also available.
This HO decoder has a 35 volt limit with 50 volt surge, has programmable sound, 1.5 total amps with 3 watt audio. Back emf sensing for speed.
Only drawback is on DC there is only one input sensor. 
Storage caps can be added for dirty track operation, the more storage the longer running over dirty track.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Update on New LGB 27253 Forney Sound Install*

Well the replacement LGB power storage unit did not solve the problem operating the loco at start-up and slow speed.......the LGB digital American sound unit just does not get sufficient voltage to activate properly at slow speed. So, I decided to install a Piko 36220 digital DC/DCC power/sound decoder instead......these cost retail @ $144. I completely removed the existing LGB circuit board and rewired the motor, lights and smoke into the replacement Piko circuit board. Operates in both DC and DCC beautifully. This power/sound decoder is made by SoundTrax for Piko and has great quality sound features for the price........and it has three whistle options that can be re-programmed in DCC mode. 

DC Power sound features: When power is applied, the dynamo generator starts, the bell and whistle sounds and chuff sounds in sync with loco's movement; when coming to a stop the brake squeal sounds and the steam exhaust sound will activate with slight power still being applied. The whistle and bell sounds can also be activated by an LGB sound function trigger that I installed on the rear axles' truck.

DCC Power sound features: All power and sound are controlled by your handheld DCC controller; Dynamo generator and lights on/off = F0; Bell on/off = F1; Whistle Blast on/off = F2; Short Whistle Blast = F3; Steam Release (Hiss) = F4; Smoke Unit on/off = F6; Headlight Dimmer = F7; Mute = F8; Brake Squeal = F10; Brake Release = F11. The Piko instructions provide the full range of CV configuration variables that can be programmed using your DCC equipment.

Again, a great quality DC/DCC power/sound unit for a very reasonable price. The only feature flaw is that the circuit board has no connection to power the engineer cab's light, so that's no operational in my install. I asked the USA Piko rep why and he indicated that their Piko steam locos don't have a light in the engineer's cab so the circuit board isn't designed with that feature. I recommended to him to add it in future circuit board productions because many other brand locos do have the cab light, e.g., LGB, Bachmann.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*LGB USA Rep/Ron Gibson Retiring*

Last week I chatted with Ron Gibson about the LGB 65001 American Steam Sound Unit and the chuff rate - voltage issue at slow loco speed. He stated that the unit was designed primarily for DCC operations, so their use in DC powered locos will not produce the best results. He also indicated that once the existing retail/wholesale inventories of the LGB 65000 series sound units is exhausted, Marklin/LGB has not current plans on manufacturing more of them.

He also mentioned that he's retiring from his role and will focus more on his large scale hobby in sunny California. He's still using DC power for his layout, which he said is about 80% of the USA hobby with the remainder 20% split between DCC and battery power. So the vast majority of USA hobbyists are still using DC power. But once you try DCC and convert to it like I did a couple years ago, and realize all the operating and control features available to "running a railroad" using DCC, there's no going back to DC!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Europe is much more DCC, and what is funny is that many of the users do not consist or run multiple locos at the same time.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Too late now, but the ZImo MX645 would control the cab light and even more lights. And the cab light can be programmed to turn off once the engine starts moving, only on when standing still. Also storage caps can be added.


----------



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

I realize this thread is from quite a few years ago, but are any of you still around? Would any of you be able to help me? I want to put sound in my LGB Mallet!! It's too confusing which direction to go. I run analog straight from track supply
Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Mallet?? European 0-6-6-0, or US sumpter valley or Unitah? Different sounds needed!!


----------



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Which Mallet?? European 0-6-6-0, or US sumpter valley or Unitah? Different sounds needed!!


Hi Dan!
I've been reading your posts for years, I just never actually created an account of my own to be able to post anything myself. I knew you'd be able to probably help me.
I have the German style 2085d. I'm very impressed with the sound system LGB put in their 22852 Mallet. And I've also heard the LGB sound system 65000, ESU LocSound 5XL, as well as Massoth. My thing is I'm trying to not go too crazy in price, plus I still run analog, and some modifications to have good sound quality may be too much for me to tackle. I've installed sound systems before, but it was mostly plug and play where every wire has a home, and no outside modifications or additional parts needed, if that makes sense. I really don't know which route to take. I have access to the internal wiring, boards, speaker, and power module from one of those LGB 22852 models....is there any reason I couldn't just install that in my 2085 to get sound?
Kind of wishing I would have just bought the 22852 model years ago, and I wouldn't be having this issue to have a Mallet with sound!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The original 2085D is a 3 wire motor block and does not have the chuff rear axle for activitating the chuff sensor nor does it have the board for the bell and whistle. I have added the Zimo DCC decoder to my 2085D (and several others) and used the bemf for motor speed sensing creating the pseudo chuff. Mine runs on DC and DCC. We probably should take this discussion to the DCC section of the forum as the original post is about the LGB 6500x sound units.


----------

